# Hello From Wales



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi from Sunny Wales!

Yep, I'm joking this summer eh. Been here 5 years now and love it, even in the rain, but it's played havoc with my horse riding this year and Uni cuts short my time to ride, so I have up'd and joined the gym. Unfortunately I mistook the rack of dumbbells to mean they had free weights, so am training on a smiths squat for the first time, and machines, pulleys or dumbbells.

I'm here to find out more to help me see how strong I can be, and generally enjoy lifting. Currently reading new rules for lifting for girls and Starting strength by Mark Rippetoe.

Hoping I can stay put in my gym till we get some barbell free weights around December time - so I'm told. If not then I'll have to look elsewhere. Took a lot for me (emotionally) to join though so hoping not to have to move.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

whale cum


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, what sort of gym dont have free weights :confused1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Hi from Sunny Wales!
> 
> Yep, I'm joking this summer eh. Been here 5 years now and love it, even in the rain, but it's played havoc with my horse riding this year and Uni cuts short my time to ride, so I have up'd and joined the gym. Unfortunately I mistook the rack of dumbbells to mean they had free weights,* so am training on a smiths squat for the first time, and machines, pulleys or dumbbells.*
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with that it will still produce great gains,enjoy your new sport and welcome to ukm


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Welcome to the forum, what sort of gym dont have free weights :confused1:


A local leisure centre.. means I can take my kids swimming under my membership too, but stupid me thought the huge rack of dumbbells meant that they'd have free weights.. they have barbells for the pulleys, and a smiths machine, but no barbbell to use the smiths weights other than in the rack. 

I'm hoping their promise of Decembers 'revamp' truly brings barbells. For now I'm working on squats with dumbells, straight legged deadlifts with them and moving onto one legged deadlifts. Oh and the smiths and machines of course. 

I really hate joining gyms so hoping I don't have to move. lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome in friend


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome dude


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

vetran said:


> nothing wrong with that it will still produce great gains,enjoy your new sport and welcome to ukm


Thanks!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Awkward (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello:thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hehe I'm straight and female.. not sure what to think about the sheep! lol Also a londoner born n' bred .. but thanks for making me smile! lol


----------



## tamarabooboo (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm from Wales too. I was born here. Welcome, I'm only new myself but commented cos I saw Wales in the title.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

hello & welcome...


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks all  loving the vibe here, seems super friendly.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello an welcome


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Nice to c ya to c ya nice


lol sadly I'm old enough to remember where this is from.. cheers!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome  im from Swonzee I am, are eww livin ina posh part of walezzz? Lmao


----------



## Poolcue (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to UK Muscle.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

cuggster said:


> Welcome  im from Swonzee I am, are eww livin ina posh part of walezzz? Lmao


I'm the other side of the Lougher from you! lol Between Llanelli and Burry Port.  :thumb: Where do you work out in Swansea?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Wales...Welcome!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard a great bunch on here lots of top advice and banter

nice to see some others from the mother land


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bore da! :bounce:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Prynhawn Da! 

I'm a fake though.. originally from London, but been here 5 years and my youngest is Welsh, and my middle sounds Welsh! lol  So we're kinda adopted Welsh I reckon! 

Thanks for the welcome, the board is amazingly friendly.  I'm supposed to be on a rest day tomorrow but you're all making me wanna go lift! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard hun


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So you're from facking lunnon then? Lived in Banstead long time ago, no I'm not posh tho.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> So you're from facking lunnon then? Lived in Banstead long time ago, no I'm not posh tho.


Yeah geeezer, born n' bred! lol I'm from Fulham, but the rough side of the 1970's tracks! lol Got the scars to show for it too.. lol Funny how it's all gone posh now.  I live in a very quite place now mind you, can see the sea, and fields from my house... s t r a n g e !! lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Love wales, it's so mild compared to england, the beaches on the Gower are fantastic.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah we love it, we are not far from Pembrey so Cefn Sidan is our main beach of choice, but the Gower is across the water from us (literally). Gorgeous there, and it always makes me wanna learn to surf.. shame I'm blind without my glasses!

I moved my horse here from Hertfordshire (hubby is from there so we were in a large town before moving here). It's more rural here, but not far to towns as you know  best of both worlds and I get to ride in Pembrey as keep my horse there. We spent most of last summer on the beach, in the forest or around about. Sadly not so much this year due to a few factors (weather, riding company and an injury my horse had) but there will be other summers.

I'm in Uni at Glamorgan (Treforest) in the Valleys, the drive is stunning - I get off the M4 a bit early so I miss Cardiff gridlock and get some nice driving in.

Not moving from Wales that's for sure!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Greetings :thumb:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I work in a small gym in birchgrove in Swansea called Progress Gym, if your ever in the area, pop in! Its inside CK's food store!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

'ey up


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Love the Half sleeve!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

cuggster said:


> I work in a small gym in birchgrove in Swansea called Progress Gym, if your ever in the area, pop in! Its inside CK's food store!!


Thanks!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Hello and welcome! Love the Half sleeve!


Thanks! I love it too.. my present to myself for my 40th - wanted it for years. This was a pic of my tattoo artist and I but I cropped him out! :lol: It was just finished here.


----------

